# Ennio Morricone



## Dave Connor (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio Morricone was a miraculously gifted composer. You could make a study of nearly every single cue he ever wrote. His inventiveness would leap out at you in ways that only the greatest composers of history did. He never seemed to just nail a style as well as could be done but often times - introduce a new style. Whether a horror cue such as in The Thing where he lifts you out of your chair holding you in this grip - musically and psychologically - while adding to the story and picture by an incalculable percentage. Or, the ultra hip grooves in The Untouchables with oboes and snare with brushes where you are convinced you’re listening to American period music of the 30’s but actually listening to a musical abstraction that is every bit high art as it is film music. But that’s Morricone: a peerless _writer._ A theatre genius to be sure but a musical one as well. Then there’s his outright beautiful writing as in Once Upon A Time in The West (the score that sealed Hans Zimmer’s fate) The Mission with his outright Classical Composition chops on full display or even Wolf with all the beautiful lush string writing.

Well, not able to scratch the surface with any of that. It is a momentous occasion as one of the great composers of the 20th and 21st centuries has left this world. Thankfully we have his work; his legacy to enjoy but the world has changed as it does when one of histories cultural influencers and icons leaves us. To say it in Italian, Bravo Maestro. Bravo.


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 6, 2020)

His music will live forever on us.


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music (Jul 6, 2020)

He was the reason why I got into soundtracks in the first place, possibly when I was a child already, being in Italy


----------



## South Thames (Jul 6, 2020)

Dave Connor said:


> Ennio Morricone was a miraculously gifted composer. You could make a study of nearly every single cue he ever wrote. His inventiveness would leap out at you in ways that only the greatest composers of history did. He never seemed to just nail a style as well as could be done but often times - introduce a new style. Whether a horror cue such as in The Thing where he lifts you out of your chair holding you in this grip - musically and psychologically - while adding to the story and picture by an incalculable percentage. Or, the ultra hip grooves in The Untouchables with oboes and snare with brushes where you are convinced you’re listening to American period music of the 30’s but actually listening to a musical abstraction that is every bit high art as it is film music. But that’s Morricone: a peerless _writer._ A theatre genius to be sure but a musical one as well. Then there’s his outright beautiful writing as in Once Upon A Time in The West (the score that sealed Hans Zimmer’s fate) The Mission with his outright Classical Composition chops on full display or even Wolf with all the beautiful lush string writing.
> 
> Well, not able to scratch the surface with any of that. It is a momentous occasion as one of the great composers of the 20th and 21st centuries has left this world. Thankfully we have his work; his legacy to enjoy but the world has changed as it does when one of histories cultural influencers and icons leaves us. To say it in Italian, Bravo Maestro. Bravo.



Hear hear. A sad day indeed.


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 6, 2020)

I started my Job of Composer & Sound designer about 20 years ago,
thanks to the incredible inspiration from:

Ennio Morricone
Vangelis
Hans Zimmer

Grazie Maestro Ennio ! Sei nel mio cuore


----------



## bosone (Jul 6, 2020)

My very humble tribute to the maestro


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there a more clever opening title than this?


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 6, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> Is there a more clever opening title than this?


No.

I mentioned that piece because it is impossibly good, highly inventive, perfectly appropriate and brilliant etc. And not going to come from anyone but Ennio.


----------



## W Ackerman (Jul 6, 2020)

Morricone's music, for me, is frozen in the time it was composed in the most wondrous way.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 6, 2020)

The movie was not that absolutely great, but I love the motive here by the maestro (and the unique instrumentation):


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 6, 2020)

StefanoM said:


>




one of the first songs I tried to cover with my yamaha psr-48 keyboard when I was 14 - next to vangelis, yanni, kitaro and jarre ❤


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 6, 2020)

A true master of melody. My wife and I are so glad to have played this, which now serves as a humble tribute. RIP dear Ennio.


----------



## Christian64 (Jul 7, 2020)

my orchestration and my favorite theme


----------



## hummingbird (Jul 7, 2020)

Sad to hear of this loss...


----------



## Christian64 (Jul 7, 2020)

hummingbird said:


> Sad to hear of this loss...


think of the millions of ears that will always hear his music and the children who will make music through it


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 7, 2020)

Ennio Morricone, Lalo Schifrin make today's modern composer's music sound like Elevator music. That's a compliment! He will be so missed.


----------



## fcangia (Jul 7, 2020)

As an Italian and a composer, I feel so grateful to him. Something I learned from him is the elegance: the music is always powerful, but never _rhetoric_ or annoying < which sadly is not so common. The use of the orchestra and the instruments is gorgeous and brave. For example, the use of the voices as an instrument is something unique, either in pop arrangments and in film music.
I want to share something different: This soundtrack, "Metti una sera a Cena", It's so simple but so powerful, and perfect for the film (love story of rich people in summer). It is sensual and elegant. The arrangement for orchestra is beautiful. He has been inspired by the sound of the allarm a lot of time! (i.e. "Se Telefonando", "Variazioni su un Segnale di Polizia", etc.)




There's a lot of Italy in his music. I really love this Sonata for string quartet (double bass, guitar, and two mandolins).


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 7, 2020)

fcangia said:


> There's a lot of Italy in his music. I really love this Sonata for string quartet (double bass, guitar, and two mandolins).



Hi Flavio, 
How is he being remembered in Italy? Mourned?
Thanks


----------



## rottoy (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm really fond of this piece he did for Taratino's "The Hateful Eight", 
the piece in question being much better than the film it was written for.


----------



## fcangia (Jul 7, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I'm really fond of this piece he did for Taratino's "The Hateful Eight",
> the piece in question being much better than the film it was written for.



Wow, insane! Really beautiful!
Yes, all TVs are broadcasting again all his films, a lot of musicians that worked with him are thanking him for his job :'(
P.s. most of his orchestral music was recorded at the Forum Music Village Studios in Rome, I've been there and it is a crazy beautiful stage!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 7, 2020)

fcangia said:


> As an Italian and a composer, I feel so grateful to him. Something I learned from him is the elegance: the music is always powerful, but never _rhetoric_ or annoying < which sadly is not so common. The use of the orchestra and the instruments is gorgeous and brave. For example, the use of the voices as an instrument is something unique, either in pop arrangments and in film music.
> I want to share something different: This soundtrack, "Metti una sera a Cena", It's so simple but so powerful, and perfect for the film (love story of rich people in summer). It is sensual and elegant. The arrangement for orchestra is beautiful. He has been inspired by the sound of the siren a lot of time! (i.e. "Se Telefonando", "Variazioni su un Segnale di Polizia", etc.)
> 
> 
> ...



YES ! Great choice, not the most famous.
I really love « Le Clan des Siciliens » too.
He’s remembered a lot for his « american » scores but he’s done some gems for italian and french movies too.


----------



## Scamper (Jul 7, 2020)

What a legend he was. It's always sad to see, but he did his part and created a whole array of classics to last.

I always love the theme from "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly" and this version is pretty great too.


----------



## bryla (Jul 7, 2020)

The Danish National Symphony Orchestra made an entire concert with his music:





DRTV - DR2 Soundtrack: Duellen - Morricone trækker først







www.dr.dk


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 7, 2020)

bryla said:


> The Danish National Symphony Orchestra made an entire concert with his music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was listening to some of that yesterday and thought it was excellent and revealing musically.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 7, 2020)

fcangia said:


> Wow, insane! Really beautiful!
> Yes, all TVs are broadcasting again all his films, a lot of musicians that worked with him are thanking him for his job :'(
> P.s. most of his orchestral music was recorded at the Forum Music Village Studios in Rome, I've been there and it is a crazy beautiful stage!


I thought that was the best piece of music written by anyone in 20 years when I heard it. Shostakovich would have loved it.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 8, 2020)

Great theme and also a great recommendable movie


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 8, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I'm really fond of this piece he did for Taratino's "The Hateful Eight",
> the piece in question being much better than the film it was written for.


yeah opening title sequence, v effective


----------



## lychee (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm sad. 

One of my favorite composers is gone, thank you sir for these great moments of melodic journeys, may you rest in peace.

We are an orphan somewhere, but his notes left in our memories will remain as a legacy.

I share with you one of the best interpretations I have heard of the film "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", by the Danish National Symphony Orchestra, as a tribute.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 8, 2020)

Love You Ennio. RIP.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Love You Ennio. RIP.


Thanks for posting this fantastic music (heard first one so far.)

All great composers do simple gestures but they’re always marked by real solidity. The quirky ethnic bit is just that: simple and rock solid - which is why it’s so appealing. Of course when he get’s to the Mozart bit, it’s familiar so we know that’s what he’s riffing on. But then comes his trademark invention with it and it’s fresh and new and completely personalized. So, not Mozart at all really, but Morricone.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 11, 2020)

One of my favorites, from Le Marginal (1983)


----------



## South Thames (Jul 28, 2020)

I was reminded the other day of one of Morricone's less quoted but most beautiful and operatic scores, Casualties of War. It's something of an uncomfortable fit in a film that never quite finds the right tone for its story IMO, but it's devastatingly powerful music from 1:40 onwards, rising to heart-breaking intensity at 3:30.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 28, 2020)

Great thread. To this day I still can't believe that one of his most iconic scores was centered around a man running around (L'estasi Dell'oro scene), where little was happening visually.

Except there was a lot happening... Just from that single scene there is so much to learn in terms of storytelling. He truly had a gifted mind.

Cheers


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 29, 2020)

South Thames said:


> I was reminded the other day of one of Morricone's less quoted but most beautiful and operatic scores, Casualties of War. It's something of an uncomfortable fit in a film that never quite finds the right tone for its story IMO, but it's devastatingly powerful music from 1:40 onwards, rising to heart-breaking intensity at 3:30.



Forgot how great that score is.

Morricone managing to make the normally gratuitous and banal pan flute part interesting - melodically, harmonically and rhythmically. He follows that with a large chorus and orchestra section that is anything but pre-digested copy work. Instead it’s wonderfully informed writing that Brahms would have loved with great harmonic choices and inventive story-telling in the inner voices. Never a lazy note anywhere with Ennio and never pastiche - but always utter command of his brilliant musical choices.


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 29, 2020)

As long as this subject has come up again I may as well link to another one. This scene could not be scored any better; it's perfect. The theme is obviously just a one octave descending chromatic scale prolonged brilliantly. And the growling plunger bones sounds like Al Capone when he laughs at the headline:


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 29, 2020)

Agreed.


----------

